

JavaScript cloth physics simulation using verlet integration - tilt
http://lonely-pixel.com/lab/cloth/

======
RossM
I'm not sure why but this version is considerably more resource intensive
(i.e. laggier) on my modest work PC than this version I saw on Twitter today:
<http://codepen.io/stuffit/pen/KrAwx>

